# chapman screenwriting MFA



## RoboHobo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I've heard a lot of good things about the Chapman Production and Directing MFAs but not so much about the Screenwriting. Can anyone tell me how it is? Is there preferential emphasis to film over television; what kind of professional film/TV exposure are available to its students, etc? 

I'm debating between Chapman for Screenwriting or another school for a different course, although my preference is Screenwriting. I'm kind of hoping it's good because I would prefer to go to a smaller school than the USCs and UCLAs of the film world.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2009)

A simple search of this site will reveal lots of info about Chapman SW from students and applicants...you just have to look.

FYI,  USC's MFA screenwriting program's a lot smaller than you seem to think...my class was 31 students.


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 1, 2009)

Someone with the handle Winterreverie did some posting about the screenwriting program at Chapman last year.  You can do a search for that name and should get some info.  From what I recall, she enjoyed the program.


----------



## RoboHobo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, AshleyM. I followed your suggestion and found the thread on Winterreverie discussing her visit to Chapman. It was very informative but seemed to cover more of the technical (great facilities and machinery) and social (personable, enthusiastic students and teachers) advantages of Chapman. I really didn't get a sense of the academic structure of the Screenwriting program. 

Jayimess--yeah, 31 is not as high as I thought but I was informed by Chapman that a normal crop of Screenwriting Fellows begins at half that size. I'm from a small, foreign country so a smaller school, with smaller classes, holds greater appeal to me.


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 2, 2009)

RoboHobo,

Look on the Chapman film website for an outline of the academic requirements for the screenwriting (and all) program(s) that they offer.


----------



## RoboHobo (Jul 2, 2009)

I already did, AshleyM. I guess what I'm asking is, where does Chapman rank in terms of their Screenwriting program? I see the university ranked in a lot of top ten lists for film schools, but I think that has to do with their top-notch directing/producing programs (at least that's the impression I get from forums and these list-making sites). I haven't heard as much about their Scriptwriting program and how competitive it is compared to UCLA, USC, NYU, Columbia and all the other schools that make frequent appearances in top ten rundowns.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's at least one article that lists Chapman as a top 10 school for screenwriting.  http://www.independent-magazin.../12/screenwritingten

Aside from rankings and acceptance rates and other things that, frankly, shouldn't matter that much, here are a few things to know about Chapman.  It's 45 minutes outside LA, and is marginally cheaper to live at (though the cost of attending is not small).  The town of Orange is a much smaller place than LA proper, so if living in a big expensive city is prohibitive, Orange is a little better.  From students who have interviewed or attended other schools, you can see that many other schools don't exactly invite cross-discipline studies.  USC basically leaves it in the hands of the student to take classes in other disciplines, while UCLA essentially tells Screenwriting students that it would be virtually impossible to take any classes outside their discipline - Chapman's entire first year puts all the MFA film students through some coursework in all film disciplines (except, thankfully, acting).  So you leave chapman as a writer with at least a cursory understanding of directing and editing and production and cinematography.  On top of that, you develop close working relationships with the other filmmakers.  I imagine this happens at most film schools, but the shared first year seems more likely to foster friendships than at many schools.

Chapman is a smallish school and a private one, and the facilities are second to none.  This doesn't mean as much to the writers, but it may impact the caliber of other students with whom you will be working.  

In a nutshell, Chapman is in the top tier for screenwriting, but choosing between it and NYU and USC and UCLA and LM and the other schools, it comes down to personal preference, where you apply, and where you are lucky enough to get into.  I applied to Chapman as something of a desperation move, but between applying and hearing about my acceptance, I decided that it was the place for me.  That doesn't mean it's the place for everyone.


----------



## RoboHobo (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the awesome link, notroberttowne, and for the reasons why you personally chose Chapman. It was very well thought out, I thought, and very helpful to me. 

I'm actually a strong lean to Chapman, but I guess I just needed that extra encouragement from other writers to put my decision to ink when the time comes. Enjoy your matriculation there, sir!


----------



## ArmaFenix (Jul 3, 2009)

If I may put my two cents in:

I would almost choose any school inside of California than any out-of-state school simply because you're going to be around a lot of the people that will be doing the same work as you.  Granted, the competition is higher as well but I believe that if you're not in your enviroment, it is considerably harder to do work that you are geared towards.  That's why I chose Chapman over Miami.


----------



## RoboHobo (Jul 4, 2009)

notroberttowne, ArmaFenix--thanks for the advice. The two reasons I am leaning towards Chapman (other than its size) are: 1) its interdisciplinary approach regardless of graduate focus; and 2) its openness to Fellows who don't necessarily come from an undergrad background in Film, such as myself (I actually finished my undergrad in English Literature).

I'm also determined to study in California for the reasons you mentioned, ArmaFenix, which all but eliminates NYU, Columbia, etc (not that I'm assuming I could get in to those programs).


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 5, 2009)

Few, if any, schools expect MFA students to have film backgrounds.  Chapman is not unique in that.  

I'm not saying this to disparage Chapman:  it's a common myth that you had to have studied film as an undergrad in order to get into graduate school, a myth that needs to be de-bunked.


----------

